# Furfags: Now's  time to do something important!



## A Concerned Citizen (May 24, 2010)

Moon Zoo. I heard about this on NPR. Look at these snazzy pictures of the Moon and point out the craters and anything else of interest. 

http://www.moonzoo.org/ 

Just a few moments of your time could help scientists understand a lot more about our moon. Plus, you my find a hidden UFO base, that stranded cosmonaut or prove those dumb-ass moon landing conspirators wrong! There's also links to look at galaxies, solar flares and supernovas.

So, get your ass to work, spread the word and do some grunt work.. FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## Slyck (May 25, 2010)

Moons are cool.


----------



## Smelge (May 26, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> prove those dumb-ass moon landing conspirators wrong!



I love how these people ignore the reflectors placed on the surface so we can bounce back lasers and have been doing ever since the first moon landing.

Nope, we never went there.


----------



## gdzeek (May 26, 2010)

This looks cool, thanks for posting


----------

